# So I guess I'm stuck on this ROM..



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I know I have seen a few topics about the play store "server error" but I have tried everything I've seen suggested and I am still not able to switch to a diff ROM then the aokp backup I have. I've tried every jellybean touchwiz and tried fresh installs of aosp ROMs and no luck. Anyone else having this issue?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried to Odin back to stock, and starting fresh?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Play store errors are not device specific nor the fault of the ROM if you are experiencing them today.


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

I just used Odin like week ago and its been happening pretty much since

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

clear data on play store gmail and Google frame work unsync gmail reboot and resync gmail


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

jacko1 said:


> clear data on play store gmail and Google frame work unsync gmail reboot and resync gmail


+1


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> clear data on play store gmail and Google frame work unsync gmail reboot and resync gmail


Tried that like twice the other day and no go bit broke down and used odin again and all good. Just hate having to move every thing off my internal, and not sure what caused it to begin with

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Well at least it's fixed now.


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah just to go right back to aokp lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

lol self i inflicted wound 
builds character right ....


----------



## xlxfoxxlx (Jun 10, 2011)

Well sure enough flashed aokp worked fine the tried out crossfire cm10 and had to do the steps above and it worked. So today I decided to try the new touchwiz leak and sure enough will not let me usr the play store and tried cleanrom LE and no luck









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kwhodson (Jun 10, 2011)

This happens to me on every rom I flash. For me its modem related. Anything after HE causes me a server error. My fix- flash the HE modem in recovery, boot back into rom and clear play store data. Then I download at least 1 app from the play store.After that, I can install the latest modem or any modem without any issues. Have to do it after every rom.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

